# How could you shorten Eileen?



## Toms Mummy

So, we were thinking of naming baby after OH's grandma, who's called Eileen! I'm not 100% on the name so trying to think of shortened versions. Can anyone help?


----------



## CloverMouse

Lena


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Clover :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Was going to suggest Lena or Isla!


----------



## Toms Mummy

I really like Isla, or maybe Eila? Thanks x


----------



## LoraLoo

Toms Mummy said:


> I really like Isla, or maybe Eila? Thanks x

Yeah i thought after i wrote it Eila would look better as its being shortened from Eileen! Could always use Eileen is a middle name too if you didn't find a shortened version you loved? :flower: Just a thought! Names are so blooming hyard! x


----------



## MummyKK

Eily/eilie pronounced eye-ly would be cute


----------



## August3

It is shortened to Eily here in Ireland ( pronounced Islay)


----------



## SweetWitch

I always call Ei/Ay to people, if their names start with those :D I think it's cute. I like Eily too but it's not that much shorter than the whole name.


----------



## JaeSung

MummyKK said:


> Eily/eilie pronounced eye-ly would be cute

Eily sounds really cute.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Names are hard Lora :dohh:..... I'm tempted too wait until she's older so she can name herself :haha:



SweetWitch said:


> I always call Ei/Ay to people, if their names start with those :D I think it's cute. I like Eily too but it's not that much shorter than the whole name.

I'm not bothered about it being shorter, I just don't really like Eileen! 

Thanks Girls,

I like Eily x


----------



## girlnboots

I loooove the name Isla.


----------



## JJKCB

Aileen
Ailene
Alene
Aline
Ayleen
Eila
Eilah
Eilean
Eileene
Eilena
Eilene
Eilin
Eilleen
Eiley
Eily
Ileana
Ileanna
Ileen
Ileene
Ilene
Iliana
Ilianna
Leana
Lena
Lianna 
Lina

similar name: Irene


----------



## Tasha

My friend called Eileen people shorten it to Eye. I don't like that but Eily is nice.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks JJ, that's quite a comprehensive list :)

I prefer Eily to Eye too tasha x


----------



## JaeSung

Myself I kind of like Eileen. It's in one of my favorite songs, by Dexy's Midnight Runners.

But Eily is lovely. Will you go with that?


----------



## miss_kseniya

Someone I know called Eileen is always known as Eiles xx


----------



## onetwothreebp

Lena or just E.


----------



## wristwatch24

I love the sound of Eily (pronounced like Reilly without the R)


----------



## Larkspur

I'd probably call her LeeLee!


----------



## pippi_89

Everything I was going to say has been said :haha:

Eily, Eila, Eil, Leena


----------



## bassdesire

I've loved Eilee (eye-lee) for awhile now! Lena is cute or Ella


----------

